# Gute Trails im Reichswald



## Suko81 (17. August 2010)

Hallo!
Ich bin noch nicht oft im Reichswald von Kalchreuth Richtung Erlangen gefahren und bräuchte daher bitte ein paar Tipps wo es gute Trails und Abfahrten gibt.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Grüßle...


----------



## speedy_j (17. August 2010)

wie wäre es, mit einfach mal rein fahren und schauen, wo die wege so hingehen? kann man jeden tag machen und man wird immer ein wenig schlauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (18. August 2010)

oder einfach mit jemandem mitfahren der einem ein paar sachen zeigt. verabredungen finden ebenfalls hier im forum statt. trails in's internet zu stellen ist nämlich keine gute idee.


----------



## Suko81 (18. August 2010)

Das denk ich mir auch, dass das keine gute Idee ist und ich hab mir auch schon oft überlegt ob ich mich nicht mal jemanden anschliessen soll hier aus dem Forum. Allerdings hab ich ein bißchen die Befürchtung, dass ich mit meiner doch eher schlechten Kondition und meinem etwas älteren Bike nicht mitkomme und die Truppe dann nur aufhalte...


----------



## Tom:-) (18. August 2010)

ah, für sowas empfehle ich immer gerne den klassiker:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versuch_und_Irrtum


----------

